

Who's rehearsing for TechCrunch50? Calacanis video - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/whos-rehearsing-for-techcrunch50

======
arfrank
The one thing I've noticed from the tech events I've attended and seen videos
for is that the presentations aren't always top notch. This might be due to a
focus so much on the technology at the point (timeframe in dev cycle) where
these companies are presenting from or just a lack of experience in pitching.

It seems to me that if you are trying to secure funding or just showing off
your product you're going to want to make sure you presentation is as polished
as your product. Sure they tech behind it has to impress whomever your
presenting to, but if you really want to make like easier, make your
presentation stick out as exceptionally good.

